# I bet you haven't heard a rock song like this in a long time



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

Alright alright I admit I exaggerated the title to get people to check out this thread , nothing particularly groundbreaking here haha. But I recently released a Hard Rock song with my band project and am looking for some constructive criticism.

I recorded each instrument on just 1 microphone (one at a time) last year and spent months looking for a good singer before finally adding vocals to this last week. I composed it & play the guitars and bass ( so you can be extra critical of me haha ) but I'm interested to hear what you guys think of everything and any criticism or constructive feedback you could give me.

*GENRE:* Hard Rock, Stoner Rock, Classic Rock, Alternative, .etc .etc

*YOUTUBE:* 





*SOUNDCLOUD:* 

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsensoryol%2Fone-last-shot-sensory-overload

Thanks for checking it out. Shoot me a PM if you want some more or want me to check out your music as well.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Fitting u have a Neil pic, you can really hear that influence. I only had a moment and listened to about half but liked it lots and good singer/voice for the tune. Will listen more later on better sound system than iPad heh.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

The song itself is well written and has great bones! The guitar parts are interesting and the vocals are excellent. His voice reminds me a bit of the singer for the Trews which is a very good thing. Good solo too. It could do with better recording as I think I hear some clipping. Do you know anyone who records as a hobby and would be willing to record and mix this for you? I wish I knew someone who could sing like that to jam with. I'm really impressed. Keep up the good work. It's catchy and I'm going to listen to it again now. I'd love to hear other songs.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Not my kind of music, However IMHO that is very well done, the song, the vocals, the solo nicely put together. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

keto said:


> Fitting u have a Neil pic, you can really hear that influence. I only had a moment and listened to about half but liked it lots and good singer/voice for the tune. Will listen more later on better sound system than iPad heh.


Haha yes Neil Young is my hero man. Thanks again for voting for me btw and yea listen to er on some speakers and let me know what you think!



mister.zed said:


> The song itself is well written and has great bones! The guitar parts are interesting and the vocals are excellent. His voice reminds me a bit of the singer for the Trews which is a very good thing. Good solo too. It could do with better recording as I think I hear some clipping. Do you know anyone who records as a hobby and would be willing to record and mix this for you? I wish I knew someone who could sing like that to jam with. I'm really impressed. Keep up the good work. It's catchy and I'm going to listen to it again now. I'd love to hear other songs.


Thanks dude it's one of the most "poppy" straight-forward songs I've written its meant to be like a catchy thing, most of our stuff is a bit different though. The voice clipped on the chorus for sure but everything was recorded on a low budget of $0 and 1 microphone 1 at a time haha. I'll look into the Trews and see if I can hear some similarities!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, I listened on headphones and much clipping was heard. Still, really dig it, again love the singer. What rig for guitar, nice and fat sounding.

Guitars at least need to be relevelled, probably re-recorded unfortunately


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Good job! It sounds to me like it's been very well recorded, I actually liked the clipping edge of the tracks and the tone. Great singer and playing. 
Now you need to step back for a couple of weeks to give your ears a rest from the song, then mix it again. I hear some balancing problems between L and R channels, the solo guitar a bit out of tune toward the end and what sounds to me like a major 3rd over a minor chord; I can't actually hear the kick drum and very little of the bass guitar. Finally you could spend some time time editing the tracks and aligning the guitars to fit the groove of the song. Overall it is a good job. About the lyrics I can't not say nothing but I believe you made a great sounding song! 

BTW, it was precisely the title of this thread what kept me away for so long. I'm glad I finally decided to read it!


----------



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Not my kind of music, However IMHO that is very well done, the song, the vocals, the solo nicely put together. Keep up the good work.


Thanks a bunch dude. What kind of music are you into?



keto said:


> Yeah, I listened on headphones and much clipping was heard. Still, really dig it, again love the singer. What rig for guitar, nice and fat sounding.
> 
> Guitars at least need to be relevelled, probably re-recorded unfortunately


Thanks dude! Yeah the vocals were clipping so I tried to bury them a bit in the chorus (which caused a bit of muddyness) with extra guitars haha. Hopefully I can re-do this in a studio someday and fix up those because theres lots of issues with the recording side and levels are pretty amateur.

As for my rig, I now use a 1984 Yamaha SA800 semi-hollowbody and a bunch of fancy smancy pedals but I actually recorded this song with a simple cheap rig:

- 2005 Mexican Fender Strat
- VOX AC30 (cranked it real nice to get the crunch)
- Dunlop Fuzzface (this thing was like $210 CAD but its how I get that nice fuzz, I actually did a demo of it on my youtube channel here if your interested: 



 )

Now I also own a Boss Blues Driver (BD-2) which I got used for $45, these things are probably the most underrated pedal ever. Super cheap, easy to find and great for multiple uses (high gain, distortion or just volume boost)

I'm 90% sure I didn't use it but its great for making a Fender strat sound fat and juicy. It's the only other pedal I had at the time so if you run one of those into any clean amp you can probably get the same sound I did. Here's a demo of that aswell:


----------

